# Bleeding before baby passed away



## ok1990 (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm looking for comments from anyone who had an experience bleeding before their baby passed away during a miscarriage.

Most of my online searches lead me to "By the time you start bleeding during a miscarriage, your baby has already passed away". 

I started bleeding, bright red like a period on Sunday. Went for an ultrasound on Monday. Baby was doing well (correct position, heartbeat and movement) but I continued bleeding. I went for another ultrasound a few days later, and by then the baby had passed away. The ultrasound and my internal exam could not find any physical evidence of anything wrong with me nor the baby. 

The fact that I was bleeding while the baby was apparently doing fine, makes me inclined to think it was rather something wrong with my body than the baby's. Yes, I know the standard answer, repeated to me so many times over the past few days, that 50% of miscarriages are due to genetic defects and a large portion of the others there is no known reason. 

I don't know why its important to me, I am just curious to hear if anyone has had an experience similar to me and what your thoughts are about it.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*I've had different experiences*

With my son, I had what for all intents and purposes was a miscarriage at 8 weeks, but he held on until about 7 months, (no medical reason determined for the early heavy bleed). Then with subsequent miscarriages, I did have at least one where I know I went to the clinic (to verify a miscarriage) and the air head of an ultrasound tech told me chirpily that yes there was a heartbeat (like that was a good thing). I was in process of a miscarriage, I knew this because I had lost all feeling of being pregnant and then I did bleed heavily after the scan. I may have had spotting first. I think by the time you are heavily bleeding, it is likely the baby has died, or the body is actively shutting down the pregnancy. In my case it is because my body sees pregnancies as a threat to my immune system, not because I have (or the babies had) a genetic disorder. I spotted throughout all of my pregnancies which made it harder to know definitively that I was pregnant, although with some I just knew.


----------



## mumlewis87 (Feb 2, 2017)

So sorry for losing your child. It sucks when you always have you and your baby checked and they say nothing's wrong but suddenly, you're having a miscarriage. As for you bleeding, I think, it's always best to double check with your OB or maybe ask a second opinion just so you know if there's really something wrong.


----------



## Dude111 (May 10, 2015)

I am so sorry


----------



## Anna Knudsen (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been in the same situation a couple of months ago. At first I had a heavy bleeding what made me feel really nervous, I knew it would be again but I couldn't stop it. Unfortunately I've lost my baby, my desirable baby:crying::crying::crying:
I went for a scan and it’s approved my worries, we stopped moving to our goal and went for other way of treatment but it's a different story. The thing I want to tell you is be strong, pray for positive result and you will be rewarded. Hope you are doing well now 
baby dust to you dear


----------



## RichardSWaite (Aug 1, 2017)

Sad! Prayers and strength to all those who have lost their babies! :crying::Hug


----------



## NikaJ (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello, my dear. My first baby appeared when I was 35. But the first pregnancy was 10 years earlier. I had 2 miscarriages and one awful stillbirth. I remember that day whe my gyno said that my baby is not alive any more. I was so frightened. All my dreams were destroyed. We kept trying again but I felt that something was going wrong. Doctors were saying that both my husband and me are healthy. We were TTC for 5 more years but nothing happened. I was ready to give up but my husband was stronger than me. He has taken me to the reproduction center to consult the fertility specialist. There we found out that I was unable to give birth. I wish we found this medical center earlier. We wasted so much time for useless TTC. So, it was the year when I turned 35. They offered us the surrogacy and we agreed. We had no options except an adoption. But we were not ready to adopt, you know. It was too hard for me. 
All the necessary preparations were made by our doctor. We just had to go through several examinations to get ready for the embryo transfer. They have a huge database of surrogates, that's why it wasn't a problem to find one for us. All their surrogates are healthy and strong enough to carry a baby. We received a call in 3 weeks after the embryo transfer. We found out that the surrogate is pregnant and we will be parents. I wanted to hear these words for the last 10 years. That's why I was crying and laughing at the same time. 
Now we are parents and I wish you the same. Keep doing everything possible to get a baby. If you accept an adoption option – go ahead. Just don't give up, dear.:grin::x


----------

